# What's a taiji "dojo" called?



## pakua (Sep 21, 2004)

I keep forgetting to ask Sifu: what's the equivalent name in taiji-speak for the karate dojo?


----------



## lvwhitebir (Sep 21, 2004)

I believe in Chinese it's a kwoon.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 23, 2004)

Sometimes it's also referred to as a _daoguan,_ but that usually is applied to a monastery.


----------



## spatulahunter (Sep 24, 2004)

lvwhitebir said:
			
		

> I believe in Chinese it's a kwoon.
> 
> WhiteBirch



thats what we call it in wing chun


----------



## emanrohe (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't think there is a specific name for it. As in the _kwoon_ or _guan_( as in that of _daoguan_) just simply means a building of some sort where people gather and do a specific thing. As _Dao_ or _Tao_ means "The Way",  a dao guan would mean a monastary. And an _wuguan_ would mean a place where people gather to practise martial arts as _wu_ in chinese means martial arts. Back to the point, nowadays, when people practise taiji at a place they just call it a school.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 23, 2004)

_Kwoon_


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 23, 2004)

Kwoon


----------



## ShhDragon@sprynet.com (Nov 4, 2004)

'xiao jiao' is another Chinese term occasionally used.  The second half of this term means church to give the meanign of somethign sacred occuring therein.

-Stephen


----------



## emanrohe (Nov 6, 2004)

xiao jiao? Never really heard of that before... Could you like put in the sounds in numbers for the xiao and jiao so i know which words they are exactly. Thanks!


----------



## Vanilla Heath-Bar Crunch (Nov 6, 2004)

"park"

at least thats where modern Taiji communities practice.


----------

